# Photocell's sensitivity



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

What's the best way to permanently make a photocell to close contact earlier. Do they sell a shaded cap by itself or should I paint it or put a tinted film? I installed one today and it's not sensitive enough.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Phase2Face said:


> What's the best way to permanently make a photocell to close contact earlier. Do they sell a shaded cap by itself or should I paint it or put a tinted film? I installed one today and it's not sensitive enough.


There are other type of twist locker photocell that you can make them come on more earlier like they use the FAA verison they will come on much earlier so let me post the link to the Precision so they will listed few differnet verison you are looking for.

http://www.precisionmulticontrols.com/Photocontrols.html

So click on that there is alot of good stuff it will work for your situation.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

frenchelectrican said:


> There are other type of twist locker photocell that you can make them come on more earlier like they use the FAA verison they will come on much earlier so let me post the link to the Precision so they will listed few differnet verison you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.precisionmulticontrols.com/Photocontrols.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I was just hoping for a quick fix to make work what I have already installed as I will be done with that job tomorrow. If shop approves, I will check at our local supplier for something more sensitive. The one I have is rated at 1800 watts as I remember and I don't want anything less for what I'm using it.


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tape


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Phase2Face said:


> What's the best way to permanently make a photocell to close contact earlier. Do they sell a shaded cap by itself or should I paint it or put a tinted film? I installed one today and it's not sensitive enough.


I know intermatic photocells , come with a metal shade that you can slide over the eye to adjust the sensitivity . I also installed one once that had 3 different shaded tinted lenses that would thread on to the end of the eye . The type with the metal shade is the surface mount style that mounts to a weatherproof bell box . The flush mount style requires the lenses .


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can use tape or paint some of the sensor. I agree some of the photocells come with an adjustable shade guard.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

I use tape first in case further adjustment is required. After some period I might paint to the tape line (but I have left tape on for a LONG time).


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I just use good tape, a few slightly tight wraps finished up by non-stretched wraps and it will last as long as the cheap photocell will.


----------



## Scaryone (Oct 30, 2012)

Sharpie


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, I ended up touching it up with blue PVC glue, came out not bad, hope it will hold over time.


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

Tape is a good idea, I was a little worried someone would take it off as it's right by the entrance to 7Eleven. If it was on the roof I would have used it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

When I said tape I assumed you had a photocell like this


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

BBQ said:


> When I said tape I assumed you had a photocell like this


I was thinking about electrical tape wrapped in cylinder shape around the lens to create a tunnel effect, now I see you meant the office scotch tape on top of a lens.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Phase2Face said:


> I was thinking about electrical tape wrapped in cylinder shape around the lens to create a tunnel effect, now I see you meant the office scotch tape on top of a lens.


No, I meant electrical tape around the entire thing covering 1/4 to 1/2 the lens as needed to get the level you need.

Usually these are up high and if you use gray tape it is unnoticeable.

Your solution looks good.


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

BBQ said:


> No, I meant electrical tape around the entire thing covering 1/4 to 1/2 the lens as needed to get the level you need.
> 
> Usually these are up high and if you use gray tape it is unnoticeable.
> 
> Your solution looks good.


Ah, I see now...


----------



## Jraffa (9 mo ago)

Hey guys, I have the opposite problem. The photocell mount location is in an area with too much shade, so the device leaves the lights on until mid-morning, and they turn back on earlier than I prefer. Where can one get a sensor that is MORE sensitive to light?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@Jraffa this site is for electricians only. 

If you're an electrician, please fill out your profile including and especially Electrical Trade by clicking your Avatar and selecting Account Settings.

If you're not an electrician, please visit our sister site where we have an Electrical section and plenty of pros to assist. It's on www.DIYChatroom.com.

Thanks and be safe.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jraffa said:


> Hey guys, I have the opposite problem. The photocell mount location is in an area with too much shade, so the device leaves the lights on until mid-morning, and they turn back on earlier than I prefer. Where can one get a sensor that is MORE sensitive to light?


Believe it or not, there are GPS based controls out there. If you cant locate one, I know a guy.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Southeast Power said:


> Believe it or not, there are GPS based controls out there. If you cant locate one, I know a guy.
> View attachment 164496


they can also be mounted remotely for proper sun exposure


----------



## Jraffa (9 mo ago)

drumnut08 said:


> I know intermatic photocells , come with a metal shade that you can slide over the eye to adjust the sensitivity . I also installed one once that had 3 different shaded tinted lenses that would thread on to the end of the eye . The type with the metal shade is the surface mount style that mounts to a weatherproof bell box . The flush mount style requires the lenses .


How can one address the opposite problem? I need mine to be MORE sensitive to light, and turn the lights off earlier. Are there extra sensitive models available?


----------



## Jraffa (9 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> they can also be mounted remotely for proper sun exposure


Awesome. I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

edit


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Almost Retired said:


> they can also be mounted remotely for proper sun exposure


It's not light sensitive.
It's a timer.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> It's not light sensitive.
> It's a timer.


tell the guy about em


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Almost Retired said:


> tell the guy about em


We're not supposed to hawk our own wares on here, so I don't.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

There are NO photo eyes that don’t fail eventually. They don’t last very long. A simple timer beats them all in reliability.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I believe what your looking for is indeed a time clock


----------

